# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 11/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này, Didau đưa các bạn đến với “mùa nước nổi ở An Giang” để khám phá nét đẹp hoang sơ làm nao lòng du khách, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của cao nguyên Mộc Châu bên ánh nắng chiều tà. Tham quan trung tâm Singapore với công viên Sư tử biển, tòa nhà Thị Chính. ngắm nhìn Dubai với những tòa nhà có tháp gió được những nhà buôn giàu có xây dựng nên.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - LONG XUYÊN - TRÀ SƯ - NÚI CẤM - BÚNG BÌNH THIÊN*

Giá: 1.590.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 10/11/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThuyền tham quan theo chương trìnhChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bến Thành Tourist.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - MƯỜNG PHĂNG - ĐIỆN BIÊN*

Giá tour: 11.938.000 VND/ 1 kháchThời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 18/11/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: chi phí ngòai chương trình

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*HÀ NỘI - DUBAI - ABU DHABI*

Giá: 34.900. 000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchThời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 21/11/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Visa nhập cảnh AUE

Không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*TP.HCM - SINGAPORE*

Giá: 11.288.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 08, 15, 22/11/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Văn Hóa Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## tienmanh322

vao An Giang moi co ak, xa wa.

----------


## luuhuythang

Du Lịch Siêu Rẻ - Hãy Tận Hưởng Cùng Với Hồng Hà

 Gửi bàigửi bởi LuuHuyThang » 20 Tháng 11 2012 10:23
 Hồng Hà mời mọi người tham gia chương trình Quốc Tế cùng Du Lịch Hồng Hà
 Chương trình TOUR QUỐC TẾ

 1, Nam Ninh (3N/2D,ôtô) Thứ 6 hàng tuần Giá: $128
 2, Nam Ninh – Quế Lâm (4N/3D,ôtô) Khởi hành Thứ 6, Giá: $188
 3, NamNinh–QuảngChâu–ThẩmQuyến(5N/4D,ôtô) Khởi hànhThứ 6 Giá: $258
 4, Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải – Hàng Châu – Tô Châu (7N/6D, máy bay) Khởi hành hàng tháng Giá: $718
 5, Singapore - Malaysia (7
 N/6D, máy bay) Khởi hành hàng tháng Giá: $729
 6, Bangkok - Pattaya (5N/4D, máy bay) Khởi hành hàng tháng
 Giá: $365
 7, Hàn Quốc (6N/5Đ, máy bay) Khởi hành hàng tháng
 Giá: 1010$
 8, Sydney – Canberra – Melbourne (Úc) 7N/6Đ, M.bay) Khởi hành hàng tháng Giá: 2.819$

 © CÔNG TY TNHH MỘTTHÀNH VIÊN DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI HỒNG HÀ (trực thuộc Văn Phòng Hà Nội
 Trụ sở: 204 Trần Quang Khải, Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
 VPGD: Tầng 2, 206 Trần Quang Khải, Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
 Hotline : 0972775388 (Mr. Thắng)
 My face: Du Lịch Hồng H
 Điện thoại: 439365739; Fax : (+ 84) 438247342
 Email: thangpororo@gmail.com or tourism12
 Website: http://dulichhongha.com/ , http://honghatravel.com.vn/

 HÃY THỬ KHÁM PHÁ DU LỊCH CÙNG HỒNG HÀ BẠN NHÉ!

 TOUR TUẦN TRĂNG MẬT

 PHÚ QUỐC ( 3N2D, KS 3*) KH: Hằng ngày, Giá : 2.520.000 VND.
 PHAN THIẾT ( 2N1D KS 3*), KH: Thứ Bảy hàng tuần, Giá : 1.218.00 VND
 ĐÀ LẠT ( 3N2D ), KH: Hàng ngày, Giá : 2.000.000 VND
 ĐÀ LẠT ( 4N3D ), KH: Hàng ngày, Giá : 2.450.000 VND
 NHA TRANG ( 3/2D ) KH: Hàng ngày, Giá : 2.440.000 VND
 NHA TRANG ( 4N/3D ) KH: Hàng ngày, Giá : 2.990.000 VND
 NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT ( 4N3D, KS 2*) KH: HÀNG NGÀY, Giá: 3.370.000VND
 NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT ( 5N4D, KS 2*) KH: HÀNG NGÀY, Giá: 3.690.000VND
 ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN – HỘI AN – HUẾ - PHONG NHA ( 5N4D, KS 3*), KH: Thứ Tư, Thứ Bảy, Giá: 3.000.000VND
 ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN – HỘI AN – HUẾ ( 4N3D, KS 3*), KH: Thứ Tư, Thứ Bảy hàng tuần, Giá: 2.700.000VND
 HÀ NỘI – NINH BÌNH – HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ ( 4N3D, KS 3*), KH: Thứ Năm hàng tuần, Giá: 2.500.000VND
 HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG - TUẦN CHÂU – YÊN TỬ ( 4N3D, KS 3*), KH: Thứ Bảy hàng tuần, Giá: 2.588.000VND
 HÀ NÔI – NINH BÌNH – HẠ LONG – SAPA – HÀ NÔI (6N5D, KS 3*), KH: Thứ năm hàng tuần, Giá: 5.700.000VND
 HÀ NÔI – SAPA ( 3N4D ), KH: HÀNG NGÀY, Giá: 1.660.000VND
 HÀ NÔI – SAPA ( 2N3D ), KH: HÀNG NGÀY, Giá: 1.050.000VND

 © CÔNG TY TNHH MỘTTHÀNH VIÊN DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI HỒNG HÀ
 Trụ sở : 204 Trần Quang Khải, Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
 VPGD : Tầng 2, 206 Trần Quang Khải, Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
 Điện thoại: 439365739; Fax : (+ 84) 438247342
 Hotline : 0972775388 Mr. Thắng
 My face: Du Lịch Hồng H
 Email : thangpororo@gmail.com or tourism12
 Website : http://dulichhongha.com/

----------


## shfunny

tour HCM singapore 12 tr luôn à... cả nhà đang có dự định đi dợt tới mà ko biết có giảm giá ko..!!

----------


## trantrungnghiem

*GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH 3 NGÀY/2 ĐÊM TẠI KHU GIẢI TRÍ PHỨC HỢP 5* NAGAWORLD- CAMPUCHIA*
NagaWorld là một tổ chức phức hợp 5* với rất nhiều chương trình đặc sắc và phong phú dành cho khách du lịch khắp nơi trên thế giới. Đến với NagaWorld, quý khách  sẽ được đắm mình trong một thiên đường Khmer cổ kính và hiện đại với những nhà hàng ẩm thực phong phú đa dạng, những mô hình giải trí thâu đêm suốt sáng, và một khu mua sắm, vui chơi nhộn nhịp nhất tại thành phố Phnom Penh.
NagaWorld hiện đang tổ chức 2 tour du lịch 3 ngày 2 đêm bằng xe Limo Bus & máy bay từ HCM- Phnom Penh

*Ngày 1: TP.HCM – PHNOMPENH - NAGAWORLD (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Quý khách có mặt tại địa chỉ: 98L Lê Lai, Quận 1, TP.HCM trước thời gian khởi hành 45 phút. *Xe bus cao cấp của Nagaworld sẽ đón Quý khách, khởi hành đi cửa khẩu Bavet (Mộc Bài)*. Quý khách ăn sáng nhẹ trên xe. Đến cửa khẩu Bavet, quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Campuchia. Tiếp tục chuyến hành trình đến với thủ đô Phnom penh.
Ăn trưa. *Nhận phòng Nagaworld Hotel 5* nghỉ ngơi.*
Ăn tối buffett quốc tế ngay trong khách sạn Nagaworld với nhiều món ăn đặc sắc, hấp dẫn. *Tự do tham quan Naga World hoặc khám phá Thủ đô PhnomPenh về đêm*.
*Nghỉ đêm tại Nagaworld Hotel 5*.*
*Ngày 2: KHÁM PHÁ PHNOMPENH (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Ăn sáng buffett tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đi dạo một vòng các địa điểm nổi tiếng tại thủ đô Phnom penh – Campuchia như: *Đài tưởng niệm quân tình nguyện Việt Nam & Đài Độc Lập – biểu tượng của thủ đô, chiêm ngưỡng Hoàng Cung và dạo phố dọc theo đại lộ Sisovath ven bờ sông Tonle Sap quyến rũ*. Quý khách vào tham quan Chùa Núi, mua sắm tại *Chớ Lớn Mới, sau đó dạo quanh dòng sông Bốn Mặt*. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Nghỉ đêm tại Nagaworld Hotel 5*.*
*Ngày 3: PHNOM PENH – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng / trưa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách trở về TP.HCM với một phần ăn nhẹ trên xe. Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, Quý khách làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, tiếp tục hành trình về lại TP.HCM.
Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong nhiều chương trình du lịch thú vị khác !
*Bảng giá tour :*
Giá Chỉ: 3.498.000++ VND / khách
v *Chương Trình Máy Bay ( 3N/2Đ)*
·       Chuyến bay khứu hồi Tp.HCM- Phnom Penh(3.816.000 – 5.300.000 VNĐ / người)
·       Đưa đón từ sân bay về NagaWorld
·       2 Đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe
·       2 bữa sáng tại Fusion Buffet

Giá:        *2.438.000 ++ VND*/người/ phòng đôi 
*4.028.000 ++VND*/ người/ phòng đơn
              ( ** Giá tour không bao gồm vé máy bay)


Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để tận hưởng sự lựa chọn giải trí tốt nhất , đạt tiêu chuẩn tuyệt nhất khu vực Đông Dương tại NAGAWORLD.  Xe khởi hành thứ 3, thứ 4, thứ 6, thứ 7 hàng tuần. 


*Giá trọn gói bao gồm :*
Nước uống tại sảnh đón.
2 đêm nghỉ tại Nagaworld Hotel 5*: 2-3 khách / phòng (phòng Standard)
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (6 bữa ăn chính & 1 bữa ăn nhẹ trên xe)
*Xe “Limo Bus cao cấp 5*” với ghế massage và LCD riêng biệt phục vụ theo chương trình*
Tham quan theo chương trình.
Quà tặng du lịch: Bao hộ chiếu
*Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế mức bồi thường tối đa hơn 200.000.000 VND/trường hợp.*
*Giá không bao gồm :*
Phụ thu phòng đơn: 2.000.000 VND (nếu có), hành lý quá cước qui định.
Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình,…
Phí xin Visa tái nhập Việt Nam 1.400.000 VND ( riêng khách quốc tịch Trung Quốc và Đài Loan là: 1.600.000) , phí xin Visa Campuchia 530.000 VND (Đối với khách sử dụng  Hộ Chiếu nước ngoài)
Thuế VAT
*Lưu ý :*
Hộ chiếu ( còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng và có chữ ký).
 Giá trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi free, trẻ em từ 2 tuổi trở lên được tính như giá người lớn.
*Đăng ký tour trước ít nhất 07 ngày làm việc.*
Sau khi đăng ký, nếu Quý khách chuyển đổi tour sang ngày khác và báo trước 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, Quý khách sẽ không chịu phí. Nếu trễ hơn sẽ căn cứ theo quy định nói trên và chỉ được chuyển ngày khởi hành tour 01 lần. 
*Quy định hủy tour :*
 Hủy Tour sau khi đăng ký phạt 100% giá tour.
** NAGAWORLD  được miễn trừ trách nhiệm trong quá trình thực hiện tour nếu xảy ra các trường hợp bất khả kháng như: Tình hình bất ổn chính trị- xã hội, chiến tranh, khủng bố, thiên tai, dịch bệnh, quy định của chính quyền về khu vực thăm quan bị phong tỏa, về việc xuất nhập cảnh và sự thay đổi của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như: máy bay, tàu hỏa, tàu điện…Tùy từng trường hợp cụ thể, hai bên Liên Bang và Quý Khách cùng nhau bàn bạc và tìm phương án tối ưu để giải quyết nhằm giảm thiệt hại ở mức thấp nhất.
*KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ VÀ THÚ VỊ !*

*Thông tin liên hệ:Công ty TNHH NAGAWORLD VietNam*
*Lầu 20 Bitexco Financial Tower 2 Hải Triều P.Bến Nghé Q1-Phone:08 62986969*
*Hotline:0909106184-Mr Nghiêm*

----------

